# No Sound in Amazon Streaming



## Pixi6s (Mar 4, 2009)

Recently when I try to watch a show on amazon prime streaming it plays with no sound. Is this a known issue? Is there anyway to fix it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pixi6s said:


> Recently when I try to watch a show on amazon prime streaming it plays with no sound. Is this a known issue? Is there anyway to fix it?


Which program/movie? I just tried the trailer for Whiplash and the sound was DD+ and it was quite audible.

If you change the TiVo's audio option to PCM it will block the DD audio.


----------



## Pixi6s (Mar 4, 2009)

Trying to play kids shows. Wonder Pets or Word World. We haven't changed any settings and Wonder Pets, at least, we've watched maybe a week ago.

thanks for the thought.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Pixi6s said:


> Recently when I try to watch a show on amazon prime streaming it plays with no sound. Is this a known issue? Is there anyway to fix it?


Sometimes coming out of one of the apps, my TiVo will lose sound (as indicated by no "bloops" when navigating the menus) and won't regain it if I go directly back into an app.

To fix this, I go to Live TV briefly (which gets the sound back again), exit back to the menus (and confirm the "bloops"), then go back into the app. I don't use Amazon that much, so I usually have this issue crop up periodically with Netflix.

(Note: I also use a sound bar, but I don't think it is the reason this issue occurs)


----------



## Pixi6s (Mar 4, 2009)

It was blooping in the tivo menu, but once amazon loads up nothing.


----------



## Pixi6s (Mar 4, 2009)

It came back after happening for 2 days. werid


----------

